# cycling the Marriott Way



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Off on Monday for a few days just outside Norwich. Booked onto a CL adjacent to the Marriott way. Hoping to get some easy cycling in. Has anyone cycled this track or have any views on nearby (within cycling distance) villages with a pub (still open) for pub lunch? Staying on a CL in Attlebridge. 

Thanks in advance

Terry


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Sorry about the bump as I need info before Monday


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

last bump. I thought there were more cyclists amongst us!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Terry, can't help, but have moved the thread to UK touring, which may get some more response. :wink:


----------



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

*Marriott Way*

Hi Terry,
We live near Aylsham on the Marriott Way, Aylsham has an old coaching inn once frequented by Nelson. Reepham has lots of of inns and the going is easy due to much of the track being an old railway. Lots to do with Blicking Hall, the coast, Felbrigg Hall and the Bure Valley railway and North Norfolk railway nearby. Have a great time. Martyn MBE.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Marriott Way*



Gavel said:


> Hi Terry,
> We live near Aylsham on the Marriott Way, Aylsham has an old coaching inn once frequented by Nelson. Reepham has lots of of inns and the going is easy due to much of the track being an old railway. Lots to do with Blicking Hall, the coast, Felbrigg Hall and the Bure Valley railway and North Norfolk railway nearby. Have a great time. Martyn MBE.


Martyn
Thanks for the info.

Terry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Terry

That is one cycle route we have yet to try.

It seems there are some pubs if you detour to the villages.

I did do some searching last year in anticipation of doing the route...there are quite a few web sites about the Marriot Way ... I guess you will have done some searches but if not here are a few links:-

Sustrans Marriots Way <<

Marriots Way Sustrans PDF <<

Cobr Marriots Way <<

Norwich fringe project PDF <<


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Martyn you beet me to it I live in cromer and was just sorting out the type of places you have listed.
There is also the ratcatchers p/h just outside of cawston do excellent meals. Also in reepham right on marriots way you have kerry pine which has an excellent range of home decoration items also small cafe come craft centre in the old reepham station buildings.
If you type in marriots way into a search engine you can get more ideas.
Hope this helps.
Steve


----------

